# Is Trent Hassel Worth Keeping?



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Trenton Hassell has showed very VERY spight production in the last 2 years. He seems to becoming some what like a ERob - will get a teams hopes up, will sign and then play like crap!:upset: . Thats not what hassel has done yet but e-rob has. getting back to the main focus, to compare trenton to that observation he is sort of like ------ hes drafted, has a decent 1st yr for a lower pick, gets the starting job and then , PLAYS LIKE CRAP:upset: . He was xspected to have been a defensive stopper in some cases, and occaisionally he was, but keeping him and playing him like hes being played is rediculius. Also MOST importanintly he cant put up any solid points. Get rid of him and let another team deal w/ him. :grinning:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if he works on his shooting stroke this summer and plays at least up to par with his rookie season he is worth keeping. if not then let him walk. Some people say that all of his working out this offseason which made him stronger effected his shooting stroke and he never adjusted, well he has alot of time to adjust now.

he has been known to have a great work ethic so i have no reason to believe he wont bounce back but he needs to learn what a shooting guard is, look to shoot the ball. dont let your defender play off of you.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I say package him with E-rob, Fizer, and Dalibor and trade away. Everyone talks about his defense but that's relative to being on a team where NOBODY plays defense. That doesn't make him a defensive specialist. I was upset when we drafted him ahead of Arenas and I guess I'm still a little miffed.  

Even still, he's good trade filler.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, Trenton is a keeper. 

It is always difficult finding players that can fill the role of a defensive energy man and Trenton fits the bill. He was defending a lot of 3s last year and he really should be defending the opposing PG or SG, not the SF slot. That will make a big difference. 

Also, his offense hasn't come around, but he comes cheap. There is no point trading him unless he wants to go elsewhere because you can't find players that provide what he does for the minimum. If you can, why in God's green earth did we not sign 4 or 5 of them last year?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I think you try and keep Hassell. He's actually a very good scorer. In college, that's what he did - score. He sacrificed his personal stats/game for the sake of the team. He was asked to be a defensive stopper in his soph. year and that is what he did. He didn't complain about time. He didn't ***** about shots. He simply did his job. Guys like that you want to keep around.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Considering that you're drafting someone like Wade or Pietrus, I'd let Hassell go.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I think you try and keep Hassell. He's actually a very good scorer. In college, that's what he did - score.


scoring in college and scoring in the nba is a whole different ballgame. Dennis Rodman averaged about 25 ppg through his entire 4 years of college and he never averaged more than 11 ppg in the nba. Hassell doesnt have what it takes to be anything more than an average scorer in the nba.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i just evened it up...i think he is a keeper....he is a role player thru and thru...You can't expect more than that. Once the young guys get better he will fit in better because he won't have to stretch beyond his limitations.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Hassell may not be starter material, but for $500K a year, it is hard to believe anyone would get rid of the guy Cartwright considers our best defender.

For $500K a year, Eddie Robinson would be a great guy to have around. It's just that at more than 10 times that amount, he is not such a good bargain.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Of course he's worth keeping. But at the same time, if I could package him with someone like JWill to get a defensive SG/SF who was efficient offensively, I'd do it. 

Trenton had an awesome rookie season and then kind of lost focus last season. He didn't to have it at all on offense and when someone struggles like he did on one part of their game, other parts of their game tend to suffer too. Unfortunately for Trenton and the Bulls, his defensive tenacity slipped a little.

If he can return to rookie form (suffocating D and timely and efficient offensive production), the Bulls can use him interchangebly with Rose at the SG and SF positions (with Trenton guarding the marque scorer) and Rose and Crawford carrying to bulk of the scoring load. Where the Bulls will struggle is when teams play zone against us and leave Trenton open to shoot the 3. He has to be prepared to hit that shot consistently. Against a man-to-man defense, he needs contribute in ways other than point production; rebounding, picks, passing, and spacing. 

My biggest concerns regarding Trenton are ball handling and foot speed. Unfortunately, he must have attended the Ron Artest school of ball handling because he often looks like he has two left hands. He's a very good defender, but is a half a step too slow to keep up with guys like Iverson and Kobe.

I say we keep him and see how much he's improved over the summer.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm sorry, but he's become too big of a liability on offense. His presence on the court made it very easy for opponents to double down on our other players. I say cut him loose and sign a guy like Voshon Leonard for the veteran's minimum.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

basketball is not like baseball where a pitcher can lose his aim and then he can be crap forever (steve bass disease?) he shot 39% from 3 in his rookie year so I'm pretty sure he can do a bruce bowen like job of shooting and defending for the bulls ...but unlike bowen there are times hassell can be more than that , he has shown some post up ability and can hit a free throw he also has the athletic ability to slash ,although he isn't much of a ball handler and his entry passes suck big time but that can improve

so hassell is worth keeping to me


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

At a 8th, 9th, 10th Type of Guy on my roster, Hassell (@~500K) Is AWSOME!

As a Starter... Ick.


I think it's very much a matter of _where_ you put him on the Roster & how important you make him...


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> basketball is not like baseball where a pitcher can lose his aim and then he can be crap forever (steve bass disease?)


Do the names Mark Wohlers, John Rocker & Rick Ankiel mean anything to you!!!! :upset: 



Just Playin Man! :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> At a 8th, 9th, 10th Type of Guy on my roster, Hassell (@~500K) Is AWSOME!
> 
> As a Starter... Ick.
> ...


exactly ...but i could have him as a starter depending on the other starters like the spurs can start bowen because he's very useful with his spot up shooting and perimeter defense and because they dont need him to ever dribble or do anything more than spot up and play defense


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly ...but i could have him as a starter depending on the other starters like the spurs can start bowen because he's very useful with his spot up shooting and perimeter defense and because they dont need him to ever dribble or do anything more than spot up and play defense



True, but I see the Spurs starting Parker/Ginobali/Jackson/Duncan/FA (O'Neal/Miller/Brand) next year. I think within a year Manu is gonna take Bowens spot... mostly because Bowen can't hit a free throw or dribble. (Same problem we had with Trent this year, though I'm still hoping he can improve.)

But I totally see what your saying, and I agree, that with Crawford/Rose/Chandler/Curry, there isn't really a need for another offensive player. However, the 5th player HAS to be able to hit a shot once in a while to keep his man honest, or else we'll see Jamal and Eddy double-covered _allllllllll day!_


----------

